# 41 Years old,TTC, So Confused.Diet and Exc



## MonalisaH

Hi everyone,

I am new here but I have been reading a lot and I am to the stage of obsession.

I have a baby book with all the herbs,diets,abbreviations

I am 41 years old,has been in search of the right man for so long and I forgot about my age. I am sensing a premnopause symptoms but I refuse to acknoledge it cuz it's depressing. Though stupid but will help me get focused until I get to hear it from GYN.
So far, We TTC 2 cycles in a row. Missed AF for the first time (must be a concidence because I was not pregnant thou all symptoms were present)

I want to cleanse before I go to the Doc, (simple shake, Organic Yogurt,Milk,Orange juice,Protein powder,Bluberries,Roasted flax powder)
As soon as I had these drink in the morning, my fiancee thought I came out of the spa.

I started eating healthy, limiting animal products with hormones.
Avoid caffeine, Cut back Soy. I want to exercise more regularly,may be yoga? 
Anybody done acupuncture? I want to PRAY more! Obviously, God is the Creator!

I want to bring my period back with the following:

I started Maca pills yesterday and I also have Dong Quai lined up but not sure if I want to mix both, any suggestions? 
I heard about the miracle drug, baby Aspirin which helps keep the uterine lining healthier and increases the amount of activities in the ovaries. 

Next is TTC couple of times before I go and have my hormones checked.

Wish you all the best of luck, God bless !


----------



## Nina12

I am on the same boat,

missing my AF for the first time with no reason. This happened when I TTC for the first time also and when I thought 2012 was the year to get prego. I wonder if God was watching down wondering what all the fuss was about--to have just have faith as little as a mustard seed to get fertilization of that size of a seed on my womb:) 

I started Asprin two days ago also, but I am afraid to combine it with DongQuai, I read it helps get your AF back. I don't want to go missing AF 12 months and ruled Menopause:nope:

I am going to post more questions on the form if anyone is trying to get their AF back at our age.

Good luck.


----------



## Nina12

I think you wrote on the wrong message board, So was my reply, lol. . this is for Prego and happy girls:)


----------



## MonalisaH

I don't know Nina, I am just stressed.

I posted another theread but I think this was was right, lol, IDK, I got a reason to re-post.

Asprin is already giving me acid. hmm, I wish this was the morning sickness, lol

Good luck !


----------



## Sunshine12

Wish you both the best of luck in TTC and hope you get your BFP's soon. xxx


----------



## PoodleMommy

I'm glad you posted on this board, or I wouldn't have seen it! We'd had six miscarriages prior to this pregnancy, but I spent several months following the guidelines below, and now at almost 41, I am 25 weeks pregnant with a healthy baby boy!

My "Get Pregnant in 2011" Game Plan

1. Total makeover of my eating habits. from now on, I will be eating whole foods, and feed my body with a variety of fresh vegetables, fruit, whole grains, legumes, nuts and seeds, herbal tea, and spring water. Yesterday I bought $150 worth of organic whole grains, nuts and seeds, fresh organic produce, etc. and I am already feeling better eating this way instead of my old processed/frozen food/junk food diet!

Also, I just ordered a juicer (the Omega 8005) and some wheatgrass seeds and sprouting trays... I don't quite understand why juicing most fruits/veggies would be as good as eating the whole fruit/veggie, but evidently you can't eat wheatgrass -- you have to juice it. What exactly wheatgrass does, I'm not quite sure other than that it's another source of great nutrients.

2. Exercise. I have really slacked off on this and plan to start doing cardio and strength training several days a week.

3. Yoga. I bought Yoga for Fertility and will do that several days per week. (This will be great for my stress level too, which is way too high.)

4. Supplements. I am taking FertilityBlend (this helps me soooo much in the EWCM department... EPO, green, Robitussin, etc. didn't help in my case, but FB did!), baby aspirin (per RE's recommendation), prenatals, a little extra iron and folic acid, and I just bought DHEA.

5. No more caffeine or alcohol! Period!!!

6. Getting plenty of sleep. I hadn't realized that not sleeping enough can affect ovulation. D'oh, I will be getting at least 6-7 hours per night from now on.

7. Acupuncture. I'm not quite a believer in this yet, but have heard so many things that I'm open to trying it.

8. Hypnosis. I've downloaded 4 different fertility hypnosis mp3's to listen to every night as I'm falling asleep. Three of them are fantastic; one is crappy. I am alternating the good ones every night... if nothing else, they are helping immensely with my "I'm over 35 and haven't had my first baby yet" anxiety.

9. Positive thinking/visualization. It's still hard for me to picture myself pregnant with a big pregnant belly, so I'm going to type up positive affirmations and tape them up where I will see them every day, and also make a visualization board that includes a photo of my face superimposed onto a pregnant woman's body! Is that completely psycho? (I don't care if it is, actually... I've done this before and it works great 

10. Laughter. The first time I read about Norman Cousins (is that his name?) mysteriously being healed of cancer after he spent months watching comedies and surrounding himself with humor, I was fascinated... so I'm going to be adding a bunch of comedies to my Netflix queue. I haven't read of any similar anecdotes suggesting a link between humor and fertility, but hey, it can't hurt, right? I've been so stressed and depressed, even if it doesn't help with the TTC efforts, I know I need more laughter in my life. (Have you seen the previews for that movie Baby Mama? As soon as I saw the clip with the doctor telling her "I just don't like your uterus," I knew I had to see this movie! He sounds like MY doctor! )

11. Making room. I am sitting right now in what is now our home office... it's bland, colorless, totally cluttered with desks and computers and papers... yet this is the room that will be the nursery. I am going to finally get our computers moved to the "new" home office area in our newly-finished basement... and may start decorating a nursery! (WOW, that thought gives me chills!!!!) 


Nutrition plays an important part in improving fertility and in having healthy offspring. Without proper nutrition, your fertility potential decreases and complications can occur during pregnancy. Good healthy eating habits contribute to good nutrition and, hence, better fertility. Below are ten good habits that can be helpful in your pursuit of having a child.

1. Never Do Diets &#8211; Many fad diet programs are geared toward restriction of certain nutrients and tend to focus on weight reduction. By restricting certain categories of foods, we limit some of the nutrients that are essential to our reproductive system. Our reproductive system is quite complex and requires different types of nutrients in order to function properly. When we limit certain nutrients, our bodies will alter its functions in order to adapt. Sometimes this occurs at the expense of our fertility functions.

2. Eat Regularly &#8211; The human body is a very complex system that tends to adapt to the environment constantly, including to our intake of foods. When we do not eat regularly, our blood sugar levels can run too low at times. This can be weakening and/or damaging to our reproductive system, especially when it is habitual. Do sit down and eat three meals a day (or spread them out as mini-meals five to six times a day). Make sure that the meals are fulfilling and avoid eating on the run so that you allow your body to digest properly.

3. Eat Balanced Meals &#8211; Carbohydrates, proteins, fats and fiber all contribute to a healthier body and a healthier reproductive system. Every facet of the reproductive function, from making eggs, producing sperm, forming cervical mucus, to creating hormones require many nutrients. Eating too much or not enough of one category of nutrients will bring imbalance and potentially affect the reproductive function.

4. Eat Variety &#8211; We tend to eat what we like and what we are used to. Most of us eat a limited variety of foods. For example, there are more than 30 different types of vegetables in your local supermarket. How many kinds of vegetables do you consume weekly? Try eating different foods from time to time. This will expand your nutrient horizon and help your body take in different nutrients. Look at the variety: asparagus, escarole, avocado, fennel, beet greens, green and red cabbage, bok choy, kale, broccoli, kohlrabi, brussel sprouts, cauliflower, mustard greens, celery, onions, chicory, parsley, Chinese cabbage, lettuces, peppers, chives, tomatoes, collard greens, turnips, dandelion greens, spinach, endive and zucchini &#8211; they all are full of good nutrients and are easily accessible from local markets.

5. Eat and Chew Well &#8211; Eating quickly and on the run is the best recipe for heartburn. This eating style not only reduces the absorption rate of the nutrients, it can also create many other problems down the road. Eating without chewing well can also harm the esophagus and other parts of the alimentary tract. Food needs to be properly prepared so that it is soft, chewable and easily digestible. Eating and swallowing large pieces of raw nuts and scorched corn can all contribute to digestive problems and sometimes appendicitis if the food particles are dislodged in the region.

6. Avoid Eating Refined Sugar &#8211; Most of us have an addiction to refined sugar. We crave candies, cookies, pies, cakes and ice cream. The problem with eating refined sugar is that the more we eat the more we crave. Eating an excessive amount of sugar will lead to an imbalance in blood sugar levels, obesity and a higher potential for inflammation and diseases. High sugar consumption reduces the quality of follicles and sperm, and it causes acidification of the cervical mucus, which can become more hostile to sperm. Opt for natural sugars found in fruits and vegetables.

7. Avoid Drinking Alcohol &#8211; Alcohol is basically fermented grains, potatoes, cactus or fruits. It is simply sugar. Steady drinking over many years leads to permanent changes in the brain. One of the permanent effects of alcohol in the brain is the reduction in the amount of brain tissue and an increase in the size of the ventricles, the fluid-filled cavities in the brain. Another way that alcohol consumption affects the brain is by depriving it of nutrients such as vitamins. This is because heavy drinkers often neglect their diet, which can lead to vitamin deficiencies. Thiamine, one of the &#8216;B&#8217; vitamins, is most commonly missing from the diet and a deficiency in it can lead to serious mental disturbance. Alcohol can also harm sexual health. Alcohol depresses nerve impulses. In men, it can depress the nerves that cause erections. In women, regular alcohol intake can slow metabolism and lead to a decrease in egg production, as well as impair sexual function. Heavy drinking during pregnancy can harm the fetus causing small birth weight, facial deformities and reduced intelligence. This condition is called Fetal Alcohol Syndrome and babies born to mothers with an alcohol problem are at a high risk of suffering from this condition.

8. Avoid Excessive Intake of Caffeine &#8211; In the US, we never do things in small doses. This is the land of Plenty and the land of Oversized portions. We enjoy coffee not by the teacup but by the mug. Excessive intake of caffeine has been linked to many cardiovascular problems and other health issues including symptoms of nervousness, headache, increased heart rate, anxiety, upset stomach, irregular heart beat, irritability, GI irritation, elevated blood pressure, heartburn, increased cholesterol, tremors, diarrhea, nutritional deficiencies, insomnia, fatigue, poor concentration, depression and dizziness. Obviously, we cannot begin to assess what this would do to the reproductive system. Ideally, coffee should be avoided altogether, but if you cannot part ways completely, try drinking only occasionally and in smaller amounts. Both green and black tea contains caffeine and the quantity of caffeine provided by the cup depends on its strength &#8211; the stronger the &#8216;brew,&#8217; the greater the quantity of caffeine. A medium-strength cup of tea will provide about one-third as much caffeine as a cup of percolated coffee, and about two-thirds as much as a cup of instant coffee. Caffeine intake that results from drinking four to five cups of tea a day are not associated with any harmful effects to health in adults. Because it is not known if caffeine is absolutely harmless to the unborn baby, pregnant and breastfeeding women should probably restrict caffeine intake (e.g. to that provided by three to four cups of tea per day). To be sure, tea consumption needs to limited to two cups a day.

9. Avoid Icy Cold Drinks and Soft Drinks &#8211; Scientific studies have shown how as few as one or two soft drinks a day can increase the risk for numerous health problems. Some of these health problems and health risks are obesity, diabetes, tooth decay, bone fractures, osteoporosis, nutritional deficiencies, heart disease, liver cirrhosis, cancer and many neurological disorders. Soft drinks mostly consist of filtered water and refined sugars. They have literally no nutritional benefits and are considered empty calories. By decreasing other nutrient uptake, the reproductive system will become weakened and compromised. Icy cold drinks stimulate and pull away close-by blood circulation of the pelvis to the stomach. By doing so, this can adversely affect blood circulation to the ovaries and uterus and cause a reduction in nutrient uptake in this region.

10. Avoid Taking Excessive Amount of Supplements &#8211; Again, in the land of Plenty, we like to take large doses of everything, including our supplements. We frequently encounter patients coming in with bottles and bottles of different vitamins and supplements. Many people often assume that mega-dosing vitamins and antioxidants such as vitamin C, folic acid, beta-carotene and vitamin E will increase their chances of getting pregnant. In fact, large doses of some vitamins can be dangerous and toxic. For example, too much vitamin C can interfere with the body&#8217;s ability to absorb copper, a metal that is essential to body chemistry. Also, too much phosphorous can inhibit the body&#8217;s absorption of calcium. Furthermore, large doses of vitamins A, D and K are not eliminated quickly by the body and can easily reach toxic levels. We have found clinically that taking excessive amounts of supplements can actually reduce follicular recruits during an ART cycle. Talk with your health care practitioner before taking large doses of any vitamin. 



Great tips for getting more greens:

I say the more the better, too. Maybe you could add a green juice with a bit of apple to your day... I'd say that between a salad, a green smoothie and a green juice, though, you shouldn't worry! That's way more than most people get. ALso, a little tip; If you tear off a piece of dark leafy green (ie kale, chard etc) a day and chew it up, you're likely to start finding yourself craving more greens. ANother tip; try replacing your salad with a dark leafy green wrap... they are delicious, and will make green consumption fun and easy! (ie of a green wrap is thinly sliced or grated carrot and cucumber, with tomatoes, sprouts, and herb salad wrapped in soaked nori sheets and collard greens, and dipped in braggs, nama shoyu or flax oil (I find flax oil to be most tastey)

Fertility Supplement Guidelines: Advanced Maternal Age, Poor Egg Quality, Poor Response to Hormonal Stimulation

Supplement with Co-Enzyme Q-10, which helps to support and improve mitochondrial functioning, the powerhouse of the cell. One of the hallmarks of aging is damage to mitochondrial DNA caused by oxygen metabolism and the presence of free radicals in the system. 

To limit oxidative damage, supplement with the antioxidants vitamins C, E, A, zinc, and selenium, B vitamins, and pycnogenol or OPC (oligomeric proanthocyanidins).

Supplement with powerfoods like supergreens (wheatgrass, chlorella, spirulina &#8211; see above.)

L-Arginine (up to 4 g./day!) helps increase blood flow to the ovaries.

Royal jelly is the Queen bee&#8217;s equivalent of hormonal stimulation, although it contains no negative side effects, unless you are allergic to bee products. Royal jelly is used exclusively to nourish the queen bee so she will have prolonged endurance, health, energy, stamina, and most importantly reproductive capability! Royal jelly's primary components are: 15% carbohydrates, 12% proteins, and 5% lipids. Royal jelly proteins are rich in natural hormones such as pheromones, almost all amino acids including essential amino acids, B group vitamins (thiamin, riboflavin, pyridoxin, niacin, biotin, pantothenic acid, folic, and inositol), and vitamin A, C, D, and E. Gelatin, a precursor of collagen and accounts for royal jelly's ability for keeping youthful skin, is also among royal jelly's constituents. Royal jelly also contains sterols, phosphorus compounds, essential fatty acids, and acetylcholine, a neurotransmitter. Other ingredients are nucleic acids, water, and numerous other trace ingredients including calcium, copper, potassium, silicon, and sulfur that are presumably very important for royal jelly's nutritional and therapeutic properties. This potent nutrient can be taken up to 1000 to 2000 mg./day.

Fertility Smoothie #1 Recipe
By hethir | January 8, 2007


I love to drink a smoothie for breakfast everyday because I can get all of my fertility super foods into one meal. This makes it easy, nutritious and fast. Experiment with different combos of fruits and juices. This is the first Fertility Smoothie I made, but there is many more to come. 

This smoothie has a nice sweetness, but not too sweet. Both men and women can drink this smoothie and get its benefits, so make a batch for the both of you for breakfast or a snack. Enjoy!



Fertility Smoothie #1

Learn how to make this fertility smoothie and how it helps to boost fertility.

Recipe

frozen fruit (I love mangoes, cherries, strawberries and blueberries)
Liquid of choice (raw milk or fresh juice)
1 raw egg yolk
1T flax Oil
3t. Acerola Cherry - vitamin C powder
1/3 C. kefir or yogurt
1t. spirulina
1TMaca

Blend and enjoy!

*** The Nutrient Dense Fertility Diet ***

Eating a fertility specific diet in preparation for pregnancy and to boost fertility is one of the most powerful steps you can take Numerous studies have shown that specific changes to the diet increase the chances of healthy ovulation, preventing recurrent miscarriage and having a healthy pregnancy.

What is the Nutrient Dense Fertility Diet?
This diet is called the &#8220;Nutrient Dense Fertility Diet&#8221; because everything that we are consuming is the absolute best food we could eat&#8230; bite per bite it contains an abundance of nutrients, vitamins, minerals, and yes&#8230; taste. The ND Fertility Diet is not a diet to lose wait, but to gain abundant health and fertility.

It is way of eating that supports and creates a very fertile body. We are what we eat&#8230; so if we are eating foods that support ovulation, fosters balanced hormone production, and increases the health of our eggs (to name just a few benefits) we are going to see the effects on our fertility.

Eating Healthy as a Lifestyle
Harvard found an 80% decrease in infertility when women followed a fertility diet 
Just the other day I read a new study published by Harvard (you will find me referring to there studies many times, they are cutting edge and looking into alternatives constantly) on the effects of specific lifestyle changes and reducing infertility caused from lack of ovulation.

These major findings are the same teaching I have been sharing for a while now with great results and many success stories. The results of that particular study were and 80% decrease in infertility with the lifestyle changes made with this diet&#8230; and this is not even including all of the other natural therapies taught in this program. Very exciting indeed!

The Science of the Fertility Diet
This Fertility Diet has incorporated the reasearch of Dr. Brewer, Dr. Weston Price, Harvard studies and years of nutritional education on my part.

Dr. Weston Price&#8217;s recommendations are based on Traditional Diets that were followed in times when humans were most fertile, before industrial foods.Dr. Brewer&#8217;s Diet has been proven to reduce the risks of pregnancy complications. And Harvards 5 fertility diet factors.

Without these Doctors dedicated and unbiased research we would not have this wonderful, scientific, traditional way to balance our fertility cycle and eat a nutritious diet. I give my respect and gratitude to those wonderful human beings.

Benefits of a Fertility Diet
Helps body to function at its best 
Optimizes the health of egg 
Balances hormones 
Creates a healthy placenta 
Decreases chances of a miscarriage 
Builds nutrient storage for baby 
Creates healthy reproductive system 
Gives you energy 
Once pregnant you stay on the same plan 
Watch &#8220;How to make a fertility smoothie&#8221; Video
Watch &#8220;Harvard fertility diet report&#8221; video

Diet?
When I say diet I am using the Greek origins of the word and definition from Webster&#8217;s &#8220;manner of living&#8221; &#8220;food and drink regularly consumed&#8221;. So this is not a diet to lose weight or gain weight unless that is what your body needs to do. This way of eating will balance out your systems and as a result your weight will be healthy. If you need to loose some , you lose some, if you need to gain some, like I did, you&#8217;ll gain some.

Fertility Cycle Nutrition Diet guidelines
Eat all vegetables organic.

Eat low amounts of Dairy products organic a must, preferably keifer, yogurt, goats milk or raw.

Eat all red meats Grass Fed and Organic.

Eat all chicken free range/Organic.

Eat carbohydrates in equal amounts with protien (gram to gram) - eat all grains in whole, natural form. 

Eat something high in enzymes with every meal.

No soy of any form unless fermented- miso, tempeh.

No refined sugars or fruit juices (unless freshly juiced). 

Drink lots of clean water.


Fats-Fats are necessary to produce hormones. Fats are not the enemy, they provide essential vitamins (Vi A) not found anywhere else. We also need to eat a variety of fats. So no low fat eating. That is not a healthy way to eat. Focus on clean fats from clean animals and coconut, olive, flax and fish oils.

Protein- Proteins are needed for every function of the body. For this food plan we will need to eat 70-100 grams of protein a day.

This can be a combination of meats, fish, dairy (raw), eggs (the best), protein powders (rarely), vegetables and carbohydrates. Once you learn how to eat a nutrient dense diet it will not be hard to get your daily protein.

Carbohydrates- Carbs are a misjudged villain. The types of carbs we are talking about are whole grains that are in there natural state, full of fiber. Fiber helps the body to metabolize the excess estrogens out of the body. There is a catch.. eat whole grains is allways with a protien, never alone. Eat them in equal amounts together, for example 4 oz. of rice should have 4 oz. of chicken or tempeh. This prevents the blood sugar spikes that affect fertility and egg attachment.

Fresh fruits and vegetables- Fruits and vegetables supply the body with minerals, vitamins, enzymes, antioxidents and water. You should eat a wide variety of colors to get all of the different nutrients we need. I like to eat a smoothie a day, which provides all my fruit and supplements. I also strive to eat one salad a day in addition to a dark green vegetable with dinner, such as broccoi or swiss chard.

Fertility Diet Daily Checklist
To make sure to eat these foods everyday make a checklist as a reminder&#8230;

Dark leafy vegetable
A Salad
Protein with each meal
Essential Fatty acids
Whole grains (eat with protein)
Fruit
Supplements
Raw milk (from grass-fed cows), Yogurt, Kefir or cottage cheese
Water
2 eggs
At least one superfood a day


----------



## MonalisaH

Poodlemom,

Thank you,

That is a healthy journey. Eventhough I don't have BFP news, I have my AF back after eating healthy 1 week. I don't know what might have happened but I have been trying to be good.

Good luck with your baby, and enjoy being Prego!


----------



## dawno

I am 41 and 9+4 weeks. We were ttc for 7 months before BFP. I am a medical student, so I tried to be really scientific about conceiving. It just made me frustrated. We finally gave up and decided that if it was meant to be it would. Then a little miracle happened. So, I guess what I'm saying is that sometimes you have to let go a little. I know how hard that is when you feel that clock ticking away. Good luck to you!


----------

